# Cách chọn tone cushion chuẩn nhất phù hợp với từng màu da



## ynmiraheal (8/2/20)

_Cushion là giải pháp trang điểm tích hợp đa chức năng giúp thời gian và chi phí trang điểm được rút gọn nhanh chóng. Vì vậy, cushion nguồn gốc từ xứ Hàn nhanh chóng chiếm được cảm tình của chị em. Tuy nhiên, làn da của chị em phụ nữ Việt đâu trắng được như xứ lạnh? Vấn đề cách chọn tone cushion sao cho hợp với màu da người Việt lại khiến chị em đau đầu._

_





Lớp trang điểm có tự nhiên, đẹp lộng lẫy hay không phụ thuộc vào cách chọn tone cushion_​*Cách xác định tone da của bản thân*
Nhìn chung, có ba loại tông màu da:

*Lạnh* (cool), tức là da hơi có sắc xanh lam, đỏ hoặc hồng.
*Ấm* (warm), tức là da có sắc vàng đồng, vàng hoặc hồng đào.
*Trung tính* (neutral), tức là sự kết hợp giữa các sắc ấm và lạnh.
Biết rõ về tông da của bạn sẽ rất hữu ích. Việc này giúp bạn chọn được màu cushion, màu son hay phối đồ phù hợp với bản thân. Thực hiện các bước dưới đây để xác định tone da của mình chuẩn xác nhất.

*1. Rửa mặt, sau đó chờ 15 phút*
Da của bạn phải sạch và không còn lớp trang điểm, kem dưỡng hoặc nước cân bằng da. Khi đó, tone da sẽ chuẩn xác nhất để xác định màu da thật của bạn. Da cũng cần được nghỉ ngơi khoảng 15 phút trước khi tiến hành kiểm tra. Vì da có thể ửng hồng sau khi được thoa nhiều lần trong lúc rửa mặt và rất khó để thấy tông da thật.










*2. Tìm nguồn ánh sáng tự nhiên*
Ánh đèn có thể khiến cho da trông khác đi. Da sẽ có màu vàng hoặc xanh lá và ảnh hưởng đến việc xác định tông da. Chọn chỗ có ánh nắng để tìm tông da sẽ giúp bạn tránh được việc nhìn nhận sai:

Thử ngồi cạnh cửa sổ.
Chỗ bóng râm ở ngoài trời.
*3. Xem màu sắc của tĩnh mạch ở cổ tay*
Đây là một cách xác định tông da nhanh chóng nếu bạn có thể nhìn rõ tĩnh mạch. Đặt tay tại nguồn ánh sáng tự nhiên và xem tĩnh mạch hiện rõ màu nào:

Nếu không thể xếp tĩnh mạch vào nhóm xanh lá hay xanh biển, da của bạn có tông da trung tính. Khi sở hữu làn da bánh mật, tông da của bạn thường rơi vào nhóm này.
Nếu tĩnh mạch có màu xanh lá, da của bạn có tông nóng.
Nếu tĩnh mạch có màu xanh biển hoặc tím, bạn có tông da lạnh.
*4. Quan sát phản ứng của da với ánh nắng*
Da bạn có dễ bị rám nắng không? Da bạn có bị cháy nắng hoặc nổi tàn nhang không? Lượng melanin trên da tác động đến phản ứng của da dưới ánh nắng và giúp bạn xác định tông da.

Nếu da dễ rám nắng và ít khi bị cháy nắng, bạn có nhiều melanin hơn. Điều này chứng tỏ da thuộc tông nóng hoặc trung tính.
Nếu da dễ cháy nắng và không rám nắng, bạn có ít melanin và sở hữu tông da lạnh.
Một số phụ nữ với làn da ngăm đen thường không dễ bị cháy nắng nhưng vẫn có tông da lạnh. Hãy thử thêm một số cách kiểm tra để xác định tông da của bạn.
*5. Giữ một tờ giấy trắng ngang với khuôn mặt*
Nhìn vào gương và xem da của bạn tương phản như thế nào khi đặt cạnh tờ giấy trắng. Da sẽ có màu vàng, đỏ hay ửng hồng hoặc tái.

Nếu da có màu vàng hoặc tái khi đặt cạnh tờ giấy trắng, bạn có tông da nóng.
Nếu có vẻ hồng, ửng hồng hoặc đỏ, bạn có tông da lạnh.
Nếu da trông tái, có lẽ bạn sở hữu làn da bánh mật với tông trung tính. Màu nâu và tông vàng của da kết hợp tạo ra hiệu ứng này. Bạn có thể thấy da trông như thuộc nhóm tông trung tính và nóng, vì tông da của bạn nằm giữa hai khoảng này.
Nếu không thể xác định da có màu vàng, màu bánh mật hay hồng, bạn có tông trung tính.
_





Thử phấn nước dưới ánh sáng tự nhiên_​
*Cách chọn tone cushion chuẩn nhất*
Các quý cô châu Á thường ưa chuộng một lớp nền trắng mịn như ánh ngọc trai nên sẽ có xu hướng lựa mua tông màu sáng hơn da thật một vài tone. Đó chính là lỗi sai khi chọn cushion đầu tiên mà hầu như ai cũng đã từng mắc phải. Gái Hàn thường có tông da nghiêng về màu trắng hồng, vì thế những sản phẩm cushion Hàn Quốc tông sáng nghiễm nhiên sẽ phù hợp hơn.
Thế nhưng, màu da đặc trưng của người Việt Nam chúng ta lại là sắc tố vàng. Vì thế nếu bạn lỡ tay chọn một tông màu quá sáng, điều đó sẽ khiến cả lớp makeup trở thành thảm họa. Một khuôn mặt trắng bệch trông rất mất tự nhiên, phản cảm, khiến cho người khác có cảm giác khá khó chịu. Dưới đây là những mẹo chọn tone cushion cho bạn.

*1. Thử kem trong điều kiện ánh sáng tốt*
Hãy thử cushion ở nơi có đủ ánh sáng. Sẽ là một ý tưởng hay nếu trước tiên bạn thử tại một nơi, sau đó thử lại một lần nữa tại một nơi khác với độ sáng khác để xem màu kem nền còn phù hợp hay không. Màu áo cũng có thể tác động đến vì áo màu có thể làm sai lệch màu da. Cách chọn tone cushion tốt nhất là bạn nên mặc áo màu trắng.
Các chuyên gia trang điểm cũng đưa ra lời cảnh báo rằng bạn đừng bao giờ nên thử cách làm thay đổi màu da với cushion. Cushion tốt nhất nên phù hợp với undertone. Nếu sau khi dùng cushion bạn vẫn cảm thấy da thiếu sức sống, hãy sử dụng phấn tạo khối và phấn má hồng để làm cho lớp trang điểm sống động hơn.

_





Các dòng phấn nước hiện nay chủ yếu có 2 tone_​
*2. Chọn kem dựa theo màu da phổ biến ở vùng mặt – cổ*
Trên cơ thể, có 3 vùng bạn cần phải chú ý cách chọn tone cushion trang điểm: mặt, cổ và vùng ngực. Màu da ở 3 vùng này có thể không giống nhau. Để tự nhiên nhất, kem nền nên tiệp màu với màu da vùng cổ, nhưng da vùng mặt và ngực lại sậm hơn do tác động của ánh nắng. Bạn nên sử dụng thêm kem lót có màu phù hợp với màu da phổ biến nhất ở ở vùng mặt – cổ – ngực, sau đó thoa kem cho vùng mặt và cổ để làn da được đều màu.
Màu da ở hàm sẽ giống tông màu dưới da tự nhiên của bạn hơn và sẽ giúp bạn biết cách chọn tone cushion sẽ trông thế nào so với da ở cổ.

Nếu cửa hàng không có sản phẩm dùng thử, bạn có thể cầm cushion đưa lên gần cổ và hàm.
Cho dù là dùng sản phẩm dùng thử hay ướm lên cổ, bạn cũng nên đứng ở chỗ cửa ra vào hoặc cửa sổ để nhận biết màu cushion dưới ánh sáng tự nhiên. Việc này cũng giúp cho cushion có thời gian khô, và bạn sẽ biết màu của nó bình thường sẽ như thế nào.
*3. Đừng ngại chọn tone cushion sáng hơn màu da*
Có một sự thật là cushion hợp hơn với các cô nàng có tone da sáng. Tuy vậy, một số hãng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc vẫn sản xuất những tone phấn phù hợp với cô nàng da ngăm. Vì vậy, chị em khỏi lo sẽ không có tone phấn cho bản thân mình. Một số mẹo cách chọn tone cushion cho cô nàng da không trắng:

Nếu da bạn tone sáng, ngăm một chút do nắng thì bạn vẫn có thể tự tin chọn tone phấn sáng màu. Bởi vì hầu hết cushion đều tích hợp khả năng dưỡng trắng da. Vì vậy, sau khi dùng cushion một thời gian, bạn sẽ thấy tone da được cả thiện hơn.
nếu da bạn ngăm đen và đen bẩm sinh, có thể chọn các tone phấn trầm. Chúng sẽ giúp da bạn đều màu, bật tone nhẹ mà không phải trắng xóa.
_





Vùng da thử cushion tốt nhất là vùng xương hàm_​*4. Thành thật với màu da của bản thân*
Các chị em dùng mỹ phẩm theo hiệu ứng đám đông rất nhiều. Tức là, thấy người khác dùng đẹp dùng thích cũng mua về dùng mà không biết có hợp hay không. Đặc biệt là về tone da, mỗi người nên chọn tone mỹ phẩm khác nhau.
Thành thật với màu da của bản thân là điều cần thiết. Nếu da bạn sáng màu, cách chọn tone cushion mỹ phẩm sẽ đơn giản hơn. Nếu da bạn ngăm đen, cũng đừng nên lo lắng. Tại châu Âu, da ngăm đen lại là chuẩn mực của sắc đẹp. Điều bạn cần là cách chọn tone cushion tệp với màu da của bản thân.


----------



## liên liên (20/8/20)

Việc này giúp bạn chọn được màu cushion, màu son hay phối đồ phù hợp với bản thân. Thực hiện các bước dưới đây để xác định tone da của mình chuẩn xác nhất.


----------



## Ly Lee (27/8/20)

_Cushion là giải pháp trang điểm tích hợp đa chức năng giúp thời gian và chi phí trang điểm được rút gọn nhanh chóng_


----------



## phương11 (15/10/20)

_phấn nước dưới ánh sáng tự nhiên_


----------



## lih pham huyền (4/11/20)

Da của bạn phải sạch và không còn lớp trang điểm, kem dưỡng hoặc nước cân bằng da.


----------



## linhlye (16/4/21)

Nếu da bạn tone sáng, ngăm một chút do nắng thì bạn vẫn có thể tự tin chọn tone phấn sáng màu. Bởi vì hầu hết cushion đều tích hợp khả năng dưỡng trắng da.


----------



## tranthuhuyen (19/4/21)

Ánh đèn có thể khiến cho da trông khác đi. Da sẽ có màu vàng hoặc xanh lá và ảnh hưởng đến việc xác định tông da.


----------

